# Morel Elate Limited Edition



## NJarv (Aug 21, 2012)

check these out:

Limited Edition Morel Elate speaker set

if i had the funds i'd be all over these!


----------



## NJarv (Aug 21, 2012)

I've still been watching these and they're really quiet. What do you guys think about the price?


----------

